# Licking and perry county !



## duckhunter82 (Mar 16, 2013)

So i went to a new spot yesterday and actually found four ! Picked three left one to grow. So i went to another spot and sure enough they were there too but very bery small so decidedi to letem grow. Ive got the morel madness in my blood now lol excited to see whats in store for the next couple weeks. Good luck everyone


----------

